# White jumper



## greybeard (Mar 6, 2017)

Found this little guy on my truck window seal.




White jumper by TOM STRAIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## goooner (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice shot, just getting a bit more into macros myself.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Mar 25, 2017)

Nicely exposed.  I picked up the R1C1 kit but haven't used it yet.

Dave


----------

